# Some things Never Change



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

What a great pic! looks like a wonderful memory


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

How cute...you're right...Maddie does the SAME things as a puppy and now.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very sweet, with lots of great times inbetween !


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

What beautiful pictures! Thanks so much for sharing!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are great. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I think they are 2 very poignant pics


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh what beautiful pictures, they look like they should be in a magazine, Jake looks so serene...do you have any more pics of him...?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

love those pictures


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice! They all love to look out the window.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

ohh... how adorable!! You can really see the growth!!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

great pics!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you all - but I was really hoping others would post similar pics. (I have trouble getting my thoughts across sometimes.) :bowl:

Emma&Tilly - that pic on the bottom of your post makes me giggle - Muddy girl with her crown! Love it!
Yes - I have a few pics of my old guy - the little pic on the bottom of my posts is a pic of him at 16 1/2. I lost him on his 17th Birthday. He was my ~heart~ dog.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh ok, heres one...

Tilly at 12 weeks....









and here she is as a fully grown lady!


(the second one won't come out in big for some reason, but you get the idea!)


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh I didn't realize you were looking for more pictures.... I'll try to keep it going here...

This first set, you've all seen already, but here they are side-by-side:
















And here's a new one... Jersey with his duck, then and now:















He was about 5 months old in the first duck picture... and no it's not the same duck, he just got a brand new one for Christmas!

Enjoy! Hope to see more from others! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes YES! Now that's what I'm talking about! Adorable! Thank you ladies!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I love them. Reminded me of when Scoote would lsay with his head on the window sill watching for Ron to come home from work. did it from the time he could gt his head on the sill--very low window--til his death.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww....there's angel Jake!!! That is great that you have those pics of him. I don't think I have any like that of Kody but maybe some of Jester...I'll go take a look see......


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Welll...there's this one...same location but the second pic isn't great...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Quite the little secretary you have there!! Very nice

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

sweet picture!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

...and these..."I wanna come in!!"


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oooh I love that Jester!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awww i am lovin the new pics people are posting here! how cute!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This may be stretching the thread a little but the first photo is Keeper at a little under a year and a half and the second is her at 10 years old.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Thank you all - but I was really hoping others would post similar pics. (I have trouble getting my thoughts across sometimes.) :bowl:
> 
> Emma&Tilly - that pic on the bottom of your post makes me giggle - Muddy girl with her crown! Love it!
> Yes - I have a few pics of my old guy - the little pic on the bottom of my posts is a pic of him at 16 1/2. I lost him on his 17th Birthday. He was my ~heart~ dog.


 
Oh, he was STUNNING. 17 years old, wow. May I ask what his pedigree was? Longevity is so important. I lost my heart dog, Lyric, at 16. And most recently, our Pointer, Dave at 14. He far outlived his parents and siblings. I would love to have any of my dogs to 17!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Believe it or not - Jake had a lot of the famous old timers in his background..
Misty Morn's Sunset, Gold-Rush Charlie, Gold-Rush Teddy Bear.
Honestly - I tell folks it's the well water. My neighbor's beagle lived to be 20 1/2!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm thoroughly enjoying viewing these pictures (reading the story-lines, too).... great idea to start this thread. Your Goldens are beautiful, then and now.
I'l have to scope out my on-line photo albums and see if I can come up with an appropriate addition to this thread.



~Jackie


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

GREAT PICS EVERYONE! I'll get some pics together when I get home to add to this thread. Diesel is pretty routine with EVERYTHING! 17 YEARS YOUNG! Geesh, I could only pray my babies live that long! What a life!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What great pics


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Precious 
Nothin like being a golden on a warm patch of sun by the door


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Who was it that had the puppy sitting on the piano bench next to her daughter, and then had the same pose when the dog was an adult? That was a great set of pictures too.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I just posted these the other day, but its a little bit of now and then.. Only 3 months apart, but he looks way older in 3 months!


----------

